
Show HN: I made a chatbot to get excused from meetings - karim
http://www.chadbot.co/
======
Strategist
Just pointing out a small potential issue of the person wondering who Chad is,
seeing the @chadbot.io, going to the website and seeing that Chad is a bot
that is suppose to "excuse you from events you don't want to go to".

Might not go over well with the person who wants to meet with you. Although
once there is support for @company.com it won't be as much of an issue, and
more people will be willing to use it.

------
misframer
Small suggestion: I'd reformat the date since the current format ("on
Thursday, 26 at 9pm") doesn't seem to work well with Gmail [0].

[0] [http://i.imgur.com/dLaKF4a.png](http://i.imgur.com/dLaKF4a.png)

~~~
karim
Good point, will do!

------
eecks
As a joke this is kinda funny but I hope no one uses it..

